# Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Hot damn that's some good stuff! I get some hints of cinnamon and brown sugar with not being overly sweet and still retains the boldness of the Virginia I've come to love. I almost shed a tear when I reached the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

If you've tried Escudo, how does it compare?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Very different IMO. The Escudo is much fuller. More like a meal whereas the Luxury Flake is the desert. I think the Cavendish makes a difference.

Hmmmm, had a bowl of Lux earlier, maybe it's time for a bowl of Escudo. Wow I'm pushing it aren't I?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Lefty said:


> Very different IMO. The Escudo is much fuller. More like a meal whereas the Luxury Flake is the desert. I think the Cavendish makes a difference.
> 
> Hmmmm, had a bowl of Lux earlier, maybe it's time for a bowl of Escudo. Wow I'm pushing it aren't I?


Right on! The LBF coin has a cavendish center (centre for the Canadians) that sweetens the bowl. Escudo is, of course, Escudo! :bowdown:

IMHO PS Luxury Navy Flake (LNF) is closer to Escudo in flavor, albeit not in coins but ol' fashioned flakes. Thats good stuff, better with some age, too!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, they're not even close to being the same (escudo and PS LBF).
if you like PS LBF, then you'd enjoy Davidoff Flake Medallions, as i can't tell the difference between the two if i were holding them in my hand and smoking them at the same time.

here's another review of it with more replies.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...kebyes-luxury-bulls-eye.html?highlight=luxury


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

It's delicious. Wish I had more. The worst thing in the world is rationing tobacco. Got some aging but must resist...must resist...must, well, that is the end of that. 

It's good.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Man, sounds like i need to revisit this blend. Gotta find some money!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Funny, haven't ventured in here in ages and when I do thid I'd the top thread and I happent to be having a bowl right now!
.
.
This is great stuff, not Escudo, but great in its own right. Nice and sweet with a little spice. Great tobak indeed!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Lots of people say they don't notice the cavendish really. I wonder what it would be like if you were to throw in a little extra cavendish... say a tid bit of Lane's BCA?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i actually knock the cavendish out of it, or have a few times. seems like a waste of space to me.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

sinner


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> i actually knock the cavendish out of it, or have a few times. seems like a waste of space to me.


True, I find it muffles the VAs with the artifical sweetness it induces. Good idea to punch out the middle, must try it next time I get my grubby paws on some!


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

They have a jar of this at my local B&M that is open and they don't sell any tins at the store only bulk. I might pick this up tonight. I'm a little concerned because its in a plastic jar and its already open so Im not sure how they will sell it. They also have an open tin of Erinmore...can't remember what kind but its the one people talk about most. Might see If I can score some of that as well.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

It only comes in bulk to the best of my knowledge. I'm sure it's probably at least $3.00 an .oz


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Lefty said:


> It only comes in bulk


correct.

if you want something nearly identical, and in a tin, i'd suggest Davidoff Flake Medallions. i can't tell the two apart.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Lefty said:


> It only comes in bulk to the best of my knowledge. I'm sure it's probably at least $3.00 an .oz


Pipesandcigars.com sells it for $3 for an ounce, or $9.94 for 4 ounces. Buy 16 ounces and it drops under $2 per ounce! Find it here.

Of course, right now it looks like they're out of stock. Fine, buy the Luxury Twist Flake, it's just as good!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Of course, right now it looks like they're out of stock. *Fine, buy the Luxury Twist Flake, it's just as good!*
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I think LTF is much better than LBF. LNF is good as well.

I am not a big fan of the cavendish in LBF either. It is a quality blend though, and I wouldn't turn up my nose to it.


----------



## uncle dave (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, good stuff. LNF as well. With the Bullseye, I usually omit the bullseye, lol.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

A question: I know the common wisdom as that while nonaromatics age well, aromatics don't. Where does a cavendish tobacco like this sit on the line? I see pipesandcigars.com has it in stock again, and I'd like to get the price break of larger quantities, but certainly wouldn't want to buy more than a couple of ounces if I couldn't put some away.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> A question: I know the common wisdom as that while nonaromatics age well, aromatics don't. Where does a cavendish tobacco like this sit on the line? I see pipesandcigars.com has it in stock again, and I'd like to get the price break of larger quantities, but certainly wouldn't want to buy more than a couple of ounces if I couldn't put some away.


LBF is technically not an aero - and cavendish is still VA (heated, squished, but a virginia). Should age well - throw a few lbs into jars and let us know in a year


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Cavendish in itself is not an aromatic. Cavendish tobacco is a result of a steaming process. This does not sweeten the tobacco, just gets it ready to better flavor the tobacco, should you choose to do so. In itself, non-flavored cavendish is not very sweet. Think of it as unsweetened cocoa. 

Back to Pete Stoke's, if you're not really into the cavendish in the center, I would HIGHLY recommend Luxury Twist Flake or Luxury Navy Flake. LTF tends to be a bit sweeter, more aromatic, than LNF.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually, I _am _into the cavendish center; reminds me of Sail natural, which I also like, though don't seem to have time for anymore.

Thanks for the answers, guys; I'll add some to my next order!


----------



## Numenor (Feb 3, 2010)

Just ordered another pound. The best smoke I've found, to suit my taste. It is the only blend my wife allows to be smoked inside, as well. Kind of a plum, and apricot flavor mixed with a very pure Virginia taste. This one floats me.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got some of this in a newb sampler trade. I love this stuff! Someone earlier was talking about the cinnamon and brown sugar flavors. Nailed it! Great stuff. I'll be buying a special jar and a pound of this for regular rotation.


----------



## Numenor (Feb 3, 2010)

Luxury Bullseye Flake turned me from an English and Balkan smoker to a Va/Per man very quickly. I never thought that would happen. Peter Stokkebye has some very good blends. Very underrated.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Finally got mine in... I now have 2 jars aging and one jar in open rotation... This is a very nice blend and man those little flake circles go a long way  

I like the little bit of cavendish in the center too.. It drifts in and out and adds to the blend but never over powers the rest
Mike


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Finally got mine in... I now have 2 jars aging and one jar in open rotation... This is a very nice blend and man those little flake circles go a long way  

I like the little bit of cavendish in the center too.. It drifts in and out and adds to the blend but never over powers the rest
Mike


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Has anyone smoked Orlik Bull's Eye? Apparently in the US this blend is sold as bulk Stokebye, and in Europe it's tinned and sold as Orlik Bull's Eye. I just wonder if anyone has smoked both and can verify this.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Just had a half-bowl of this tonight, for the first time. I really enjoyed it! I rubbed it out rather than folding it, as I just haven't gotten the hang of smoking flakes yet.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Just finished a bowl of this and tried it without the bullseye this time....I like it with it still. But than again my palate is so noobish still. Going to bulk order this next week for some jars.


----------



## randyw41 (Apr 13, 2007)

I know that Stokkebye LBF is available in bulk, but does anyone know if Escudo might be available in bulk? There is a definite difference between the two.

Randy W...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

randyw41 said:


> I know that Stokkebye LBF is available in bulk, but does anyone know if Escudo might be available in bulk? There is a definite difference between the two.
> 
> Randy W...


Escudo is definititely NOT available in bulk. I would have a hundred 5lb bags of it otherwise


----------

